# Connecting printer to wireless network??



## marty_moose (May 3, 2007)

Hi, 

I am trying to connect an Canon ip4200 printer to a wireless network. 

The wireless network is via a Siemens 6250 wireless router, connected via LAN cable to a desktop computer running windows XP. The printer connects to this computer via USB cable. There is two laptops connected to the wireless network which i would like to be able to print from, both running windows XP.

Can i set it up with the current equipment but require having the desktop computer running to print or is there a way to directly connect the printer to the wireless router? 

Thanks for any help coming my way!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most printers connected to a PC can be shared over a network. Unless your printer is not one of these, enable file and printer sharing on the "host" computer and then go into Printers and Faxes, right click on the printer and select 'Sharing ...'. Any 3rd party firewall will need to be uninstalled or configured to allow LAN access.

On the other computers you need to add the printer. One way is to go into Printers and Faxes and 'Add a printer' choosing 'network' and browsing to find the shared printer. The way that works better for me is to
Start - Run - \\ipofPrtPC - OK
where "ipofPrtPC" is the IP address of the PC with the printer.
You should get a window showing the shares on that other PC; right click on the printer and select 'connect.'

Some printers can be connected to a router via a print server. Print servers come in both ethernet and wireless flavors. If you are interested, your homework assignment is to determine if your printer will work with a print server, and which one(s).


----------



## marty_moose (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help Terry, have attempted your suggestions. 

I think i haven't set up my home network properly as i cannot find the computer which the printer is connected to.

could i have some advice on how to do it or anyone know a site with instructions which i can follow? 

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... go into Printers and Faxes and 'Add a printer' choosing 'network' and browsing to find the shared printer."

Since posting the above I saw in another thread that you have to choose "local" instead of "network." (??)

Also saw the suggestion to just type in the name of the printer, instead of browsing to it. You would name it by:

\\ComputerName\SharedPrinter

where "SharedPrinter" is the share name that you gave to the printer.


----------



## marty_moose (May 3, 2007)

I have tried those methods too, with no sucess!

I think my problem is in the inital setup of the home network:

When i go to 'My Network Places' on the main computer with the internet (a wireless ADSL modem, but attached to this computer by cable and all others connecting wirelessley) and printer attached. And select show workgroup computers i recieve the following message:

"Home is not accessable. You might not have permission to view the network source. Contact the administrator to find out if you have access permissions.

The list of servers for this workgroup is currently unavailable."

however this computer us set as administrator and should have access! must have gone wrong some where in the set up i think but dont know where!

Thanks again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One of the causes of that error is failure to resolve, "Any 3rd party firewall will need to be uninstalled or configured to allow LAN access." You said that you've attempted my suggestions, but what exactly have you done with what firewall(s)?


----------

